# September 2011 Betta Photo of the Month Contest Results



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

*Congratulations to September's Betta Photo of the Month Contest winner, Echo!*

Echo (11 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

trilobite (9 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

tokala (8 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Bettas Rule (7 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

RayneForhest (7 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

ArcticRain (6 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Littlebittyfish (4 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

BlakbirdxGyarados (4 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

copperarabian (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Bettaluver4evr (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Sweeda88 (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Tisia (3 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

missm83 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Indyfishy (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

PitGurl (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Pataflafla (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Findlay (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

DarkMoon17 (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

DragonFish (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

fishcurl (2 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

dragonflie (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

BettaGirl290 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

flowerslegacy (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

BlackberryBetta (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

GreenTea (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Bresn (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

cuttlefish120 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

MaggieLynn (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Potential4Evil (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

HelloThere123Betta (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

mjoy79 (1 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

My Fish Frank (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

HazelrahLayna7 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

LittleBettas (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Duncan13 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

bahamut285 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Banicks (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

TwilightNite (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Marieukxx (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Loryen (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

jman828 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Foxell (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

jmtriro01 (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Amphibianite (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

Reece (0 votes)


----------



## Mike (Jul 16, 2006)

QueenBetta383 (0 votes)


----------



## betaguy (Sep 15, 2011)

Great photos!!

Q.. were there multiple pages of pictures? i feel like i didnt see a lot of these.


----------



## Littlebittyfish (Jan 5, 2011)

Awe, I am so happy my old guy Cleo got a few votes! :-D Thanks to everyone who voted for Cleo. Congrats to Echo!:-D


----------



## flowerslegacy (May 10, 2011)

Congratulations Echo! Beautiful photo, beautiful fish. Thanks to the person who voted for Helen. She was missing a ton of scales when she first arrived in the mail and has come a long way!


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

Lots of good pictures this month! Yay Echo! congrates! and thank you to who ever voted for my gail!


----------

